# CL Vaccine



## Beverrlly (Nov 12, 2007)

I was wondering what you all know about the CL vaccine. I've been trying to do some research on it and it's only confusing me more. It seems that the meat goat folks are using the Case-bac vaccine but I thought that it was only for sheep the company (Colorado Serum) has strongly discourage use in goats. I've also *heard* that the same company is looking at making a CL vaccine for goats and it should be available next year. So what IS currently available? I know you can have a custom vaccine made if you already have CL on your farm but is there anything available if you want to prevent it? Also--is it true that Canada has a CL vaccine for goats out? Thanks.


----------



## ecftoggs (Oct 26, 2007)

We tried the Cas-Bac in 2003 but found it to be "nasty". The goats went off feed and limped around for several days. It was hardest on the milkers as it put them in a depressed state to where they just wanted to lie around and not make milk. 
We have since focused on prevention. We sold off the problematic does and have been careful to purchase clean animals. We also noticed that it seemed to be affected by enviromental factors such as overcrowding. With that in mind we sold off our sheep and increased our area. It has benefited our does tremendously and in more ways than the CL problem.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

The CL vaccines can give you a Positive CL test, even if you have never had an abscess on your goats.
Something to think about. Years and years ago, we had a bacterin made up from our herd, and it did help tremendously, but it is costly. The vaccines do make them very sore and they feel bad for several days. Got sick and tired of dealing with it and sold everything - started over purchasing clean animals - the only way to go IMO.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

> We have since focused on prevention


I agree totally with this statement! If you don't have it...certainly don't vaccinate for it! And yes, you will get positive tests from animals that have been vaccinated with it.
If you show...make darn sure you know the herd you're penned next to, keep your goats in their pens (not being dragged up and down aisles by children) and away from others. A little Bio-security goes a long way!

Best bet...check out the herd you're buying from. Any unusual scars, knots, or certainly any draining abcesses...pass. It's not worth the hassle regardless of price of the animal.
JMO
Kaye


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I would never vaccinate for CL. The goats will test positive, and then there's no way of knowing other than visible abcesses if you have it in your herd. I buy my goats from clean herds.


----------



## GallopingGoats (Oct 28, 2007)

Amen!


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Also might mention, that when we used the CL vaccine, some of those injection sites would abscess and leave a nasty scar.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

> I would never vaccinate for CL. The goats will test positive, and then there's no way of knowing other than visible abcesses if you have it in your herd. I buy my goats from clean herds.


I raise registered Boers and I dont give CL shots . I dont sell any registered goat till weaned from mama doe and then the kid is vet tested for CL and CAE before leaving our farm . 
Gives both me and the new owner peace of mind


----------

